# The fight against GPU SAG...:(. Is there any hope!??



## Ascalaphus (Feb 12, 2016)

I feel like I've conquered it actually. My GPUs were sagging pretty bad. They didn't do any damage mind you, but it was horrible to look at. I have two very large 980tis. Something had to be done!

So I ordered one of these nifty little brackets off Amazon...






....to prop up my bottom card I used one of the spare PCI braces from the back of my 760T case. Worked unbelievably well. I was even able to screw it to the bottom of my case by using a spare fan hole. Completely eliminated the bottom card from sagging!





after that I secured the brace to support my top card....










...and now my GPUs have never looked and probably felt happier!





My question is do you care about GPU sag? Has it ever damaged your components? How did you combat it?


----------



## Kanan (Feb 12, 2016)

I care, but never happened to me. I guess I had graphics cards stable enough to prevent it. GTX 260 / HD 5970 / GTX 780 Ti DCUII, all good enough to don't sag. I think if cards sag, the PCB-cooler-backplate construction is somewhat flawed.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2016)

If a card comes with a back plate it shouldn't sag.
I had a fairly long HD 6950 without a back plate and it sagged, it didn't affect the performance but looked awful.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2016)

every large card i've had has sagged. I usually just tie up the PCI-E cables to counter the weight.

spacers like that would have helped my 5870 crossfire setup, as the sag really hurt temps on the top card.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 12, 2016)

I might get a couple of these but I hate the branding name on there.


----------



## Ascalaphus (Feb 12, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I might get a couple of these but I hate the branding name on there.



Yeah that is really the only problem I have with it. I would even paint it a different color and make some kind of design but I can't be bothered to at this point or for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2016)

I use a 5.25" front plate in my case. The 295x2 is so damn heavy I have to use something made of steel to keep it straight. I just stuck it between the GPU and the cover for the PSU sideways and its the perfect length.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 12, 2016)

I use LEGO, infinitely adjustable and can be colour coordinated.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 12, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I might get a couple of these but I hate the branding name on there.



Maybe some turps (turpentine) or nail polish remover could get rid off it?


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 12, 2016)

I wonder why cases don't have movable, adjustable steel ropes on the case ceiling so you could just hook the "exposed" edge of graphic card and maki it hang on it. It would be rather elegant minimalistic design with minimal modification to the case.

EDIT:
If you don't like the clear material and the branding, sandblast it. You'll get a frosted glass look and you'll get rid of the branding


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I wonder why cases don't have movable, adjustable steel ropes on the case ceiling so you could just hook the "exposed" edge of graphic card and maki it hang on it. It would be rather elegant minimalistic design with minimal modification to the case.



You should patent that.


----------



## deemon (Feb 12, 2016)

1. Use case that has horizontal motherboard and vertical GPU-s
2. Use small GPU-s, like GTX 970 mini or Radeon Nano.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Some of the commercial graphics card have brackets on the end to support them due to their length and weight, the retail versions of the cards tend to be the same design minus the bracket.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 12, 2016)

Frick said:


> You should patent that.



And infringe on Scythe Ninja Wire


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2016)

install water blocks on both
problem solved


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 12, 2016)

Nearly any large card, waterblock/backplate or not, has sag.... stupid gravity!

That said, I never bothered to support it or tie it up. Im a bit OCD so it irked me....but I still never touched it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2016)

Another reason why i like my TJ11, no sag at all, no matter the card used


----------



## trog100 (Feb 12, 2016)

my pair of palit cards sit very close together.. i popped an appropriately sized piece of black plastic in between them to keep them wedged apart.. i was more concerned about not restricting the airflow to the top card any more than it already was than anything else.. 


trog


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2016)

Put a Viagra box beneath it... it will work... my guarantee...


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 12, 2016)

Suck it Gravity! I am now on a Tri-X Fury but this how I dealt with the sag of my 7970. It's a toothpick holder my Grandpa made . 

Edit: Well despite my "fix" the 7970 would flake out at random times and finally gave up and rebuilt.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2016)

Full coverage Waterblock with a back plate and zero sag.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 12, 2016)

Jizzler said:


> And infringe on Scythe Ninja Wire




Nice, i just use fishing wire though.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Full coverage Waterblock with a back plate and zero sag.


this and if you run the cards connected with a waterblock coupler it reduces the load


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 12, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I use LEGO, infinitely adjustable and can be colour coordinated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72070


now why didn't I think of that? it's so perfect.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 12, 2016)

I use a scent stick cut to length with mat black searching over it its perfect a and cheap


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 12, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> now why didn't I think of that? it's so perfect.



You have to think outside the box...........the Lego box....

I also use them as temporary standoffs when i am benching.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 12, 2016)

I use a scent stick cut to length with mat black sleaving over it its perfect a and cheap


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 13, 2016)

A Saggy Card is like Saggy boobs " needs Support to make it look Better"


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 13, 2016)

On the subject of LEGO...

http://www.totalgeekdom.com/?page_id=1694

Too much awesome


----------

